# How do I keep my hair(looking)oily



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I like to keep a my hair a certain (oily) consistency because the believe it looks best when its like that. Because it looks thick, holds its shape, and color is solid. However after I shampoo my hair loses its oily look and looks flimsy, thin, becomes out of shape, and doesn't look good to me. My strategy right now is to just shampoo less or only shampoo when my hair gets too greasy. But my hair loses its style and shape after shampoo.

Is there some kind of hair product to make it oily. I just plan to use this for day when I shampoo. I am male


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Are you looking for your hair to have a greasy, matted look? I'd say to wash your hair more, as shampoo strips all the natural oils in your hair, and in turn makes your body produce more oil.


----------



## Salus (Feb 27, 2011)

Try using argan oils in your hair.. will make it look super shiny (oily ) and makes it healthy  you can get it from places like hairhouse warehouse


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

I'll try that out


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

I wash mine every other day for this effect. When it is freshly washed I use some strong gel/wax on it when its dry. It kinda gives it that look. Also, I believe pomade is made for that oily/shine look but I've never tried it.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

well gor with a nourishing conditioner


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Use conditioner, and lots of it!


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

Massaging or otherwise just touching your hair too often will make it produce more oil.


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

Omgblood said:


> I like to keep a my hair a certain (oily) consistency because the believe it looks best when its like that. Because it looks thick, holds its shape, and color is solid. However after I shampoo my hair loses its oily look and looks flimsy, thin, becomes out of shape, and doesn't look good to me. My strategy right now is to just shampoo less or only shampoo when my hair gets too greasy. But my hair loses its style and shape after shampoo.
> 
> Is there some kind of hair product to make it oily. I just plan to use this for day when I shampoo. I am male


try small amounts of baby oil.


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

I have the same issue, I'm the same, when I shampoo my hair is baaadd for like 2-3 days after, then it looks awesome for about 7-8 days, then I need to rewash with shampoo  ,Everyday I use plain water until the cycle repeats...


----------



## Sage Sagan (Dec 12, 2011)

You have three options: Molding Cream, available from numerous beauty or hair salons, Ultra-Hydrating Conditioner, or the opportunity to cry your eyes out due to defective genetics resulting in dry hair.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

A little coconut oil works wonders. Its one of the few oils that can penetrate the hair shaft and moisturise it so that it doesn't get dry and cause your body to produce more oil. Try making a hair mask with this and keeping it in for a few hours before washing.


----------



## Rubi (Dec 19, 2011)

_try co_-_washing)_


----------



## tyleote (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm surprised nobody here has mentioned only using conditioner? If you are washing your hair every day, you don't need shampoo... just use a conditioner that does not have silicone as an ingredient. 

You definitely don't want to shampoo your hair more... and you do not need to put all sorts of foreign oils in your hair... just use the conditioner like normal. This way you're not trying to manage your hair's oil level by adding oils or waiting until they build up... it occurs naturally


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

After you wash your hair and after you dry it with a towel, but while it's still damp, take a little bit of moisturizing lotion in your hand and run it through your hair. For a short time, you can roughly style your hair into the shape you want. It's superior to gel because you get the hair to stay roughly how you want it but without it being hard and rigid.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't wash your hair for two days.


----------



## simpleindian (Oct 25, 2011)

u can use cocunut oil or try some ayurvedic hair oil


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

Rubbing coconut oil and after you wash your hair, use conditionar. 

I dont like the smell of coconut oil though. But it will be healthy for your hair.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

The way I was taught back in grade school Health class, the way to deal with dry hair/scalp was wash your hair every third or fourth day. 

This is what I do, and I wear brylcreem after shampooing.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Omgblood said:


> I like to keep a my hair a certain (oily) consistency because the believe it looks best when its like that. Because it looks thick, holds its shape, and color is solid. However after I shampoo my hair loses its oily look and looks flimsy, thin, becomes out of shape, and doesn't look good to me. My strategy right now is to just shampoo less or only shampoo when my hair gets too greasy. But my hair loses its style and shape after shampoo.
> 
> Is there some kind of hair product to make it oily. I just plan to use this for day when I shampoo. I am male


Groom ( a little dab will do you) It's a cream that makes your hair look wet


----------



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks ya'll. This was two years ago and I finally outgrew that beiber hair stuff haha


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Gel or brillantine.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Can I be you? My hair is always oily and it's killing me


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Only use shampoo like once a week when your hair gets too greasy. Coconut oil works great in hair or on skin, try that.


----------

